
Do smoke-free stoves really save lives? - sea6ear
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38160671
======
jimmywanger
Typical BS article.

"Rigorous studies show that the technology that we spent lots of money on
doesn't seem to have the affect that we want, but here's lot of anecdotal
evidence for other good things that it might do!"

If they just admitted that there are better things to do with money and
resources than clean burning stoves, that would be much better.

~~~
robochat42
The first time that I heard about giving more efficient stoves to people, it
wasn't to reduce indoor pollution but to try to be more efficient with use of
fuel. People were burning everything that they could find which was
contributing to deforestation and these stoves were meant to try to improve
the fuel situation. So no, they shouldn't stop even if the additional expected
health effects are not apparent.

